# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  من داخل ركبة الانسان

## zahababeker

*من داخل ركبة الانسان
لتعرف على اهم الاجزاء فيه واهم الاصابات والتي يتعرض لها الكثير منا
وبخاصة الرياضيين
وليت مقصرة على جنس دون الاخر
بل تصيب الجنسين معا
ولو اختلفت طرق الاصابة

تعد اصابة الرباط الصليبي اشهر اصابه في الاوساط الرياضيه وخصوصا في لعبتي كرة القدم وكرة السله ,,, ولذلك بسبب فترة العلاج الطويله الي تبعد اللاعب عن الملاعب لفترة قد تصل الى 6 اشهر ,,, وحتى بعد عودته فان اللاعب لايستعيد مستواه قبل الاصابه الا بعد فترة طويله ,,, ولذلك تعتبر اصابة الرباط الصليبي هي الشبح اللي يتخوف منه اللاعبون ومدربيهم وحتى جماهيرهم …الرباط الصليبي 

الرباط الصليبي ليس في حقيقته رباط واحد بل يتكون في الحقيقه من رباطين
رباط صليبي امامي anterior cruciate ligament ACL
ورباط صليبي خلفي posterior cruciate ligament PCLووظيفة الرباط الصليبي تتثمل في توفير ثبات لمفصل الركبه وذلك بمنع تجاوز الحد الاعلي للحركه في الاتجاهين الامامي ( التمدد ) او في الاتجاه الدوراني الداخلي في حالة ثبات القدم على الارض ,,, الامر اللذي لو تم فانه يودي الى خلع في مفصل الركبه
وايضا يساهم الرباط الصليبي الامامي في توفير الدعامه لعظمتي الفخذ والساق اثناء ثني الركبه او تمددهاالية الاصابه تحدث اصابه الرباط الصليبي الامامي غالبا اثناء عمليه الجري او القفز وتكون غالبا بسسب التواء الركبه ووجود قوه هائله ( مثل وزن الجسم ) لا يتمكن الرباط من مقاومتها مما يوددي الى قطعه ( مثل اصابتي لارسون وادميلسون العام الماضي واصابة راؤؤل هذا الموسم )
اما الرباط الصليبي الخلفي فان اصابته قليله وتكاد تكون نادره ولاتاتي الا عن طريق ضربة مباشره بقدم لاعب او باي جسم للجزء الخلفي من الركبه
واتمنى ان الصور توضح لكم طريقة الاصابة بصوره اوضح




اعراض قطع الرباط الصليبيانتفاخ في الركبه ,,, نتيجة تجمع السوائل المفصليه في الركبهالم حاد

انعدام الثباتيه في مفصل الركبه ,,, ومن الممكن ملاحظة ان المصابين بالرباط الصليبي في الغالب يعانون من عرض يسمى ” الرجل الخائنه ” بمعنى ان المصاب اثناء المشي وبصوره مفاجئه تنثني ركبه نتيجه لوزنه ,,, وايضا قد تصاحب الاصابه ما يسمى بـ ” الركبه المقفله ” بمعنى المصاب لايتمكن من تحريك ركبته سوتء في الاتجاه الامامي او الخلفي والسبب هو وجود جزء ما داخل الركبه ( قطعه من غضروف او عظم ) تنحشر داخل المفصل ,,,

طريقة التشخيص تشخص اصابة الرباط الصليبي باستخدام الرنين المغناطيسي والاشعه السينيه او يدويا باستخدام اختبارات خاصه يقوم بها الطبيب او المعالج الطبيعي ومن اشهرهاlachman test 





Pivot Shift Test



انواع الاصابات للرباط الصلييبي 1- قطع جزئي ( partial tears )
عند وجود قطع جزئي فان الاصابه غالبا لاتحتاج لاجراء عمليه جراحيه ويكون من الممكن اعاده المصاب لحالته الطبيعيه باستخدام العلاج الطبيعي لمده تتراوح بين 3-6 شهور ,,, ولكن من الممكن ان لايودى العلاج الطبيعي الى نتيجه وعندها لا بد من التدخل الجراحي2- قطع كامل ( complete tears )
عند وجود القطع الكامل فان العالج الطبيعي لا يفيد ويكون التدخل الجراحي هو الحل الوحيد ,, ويتبعه فتره تأهيليه تتراوح بين 3-6 اشهرملاحظه : غالبا ما تصاحب اصابه الرباط الصليبي اصابه في غضروف الركبه قد تودى الى قطعه






خطوات العلاج 
ما قبل العمليه 

يقوم اخصائيوا العلاج الطبيعي بتهيئة المصاب للعملية الجراحيه عن طريق الخطوات التاليه :
1- تخفيف الالم وتخفيف الورم في الركبه باستخدام اكياس الثلج لمده 20 دقيقه 3 مرات في اليوم ,, وايضا باستخدام تمرين الانقباض الثابت
تمرين الانقباض الثابت هو تمرين يستهدف تقويه عضلة الفخذ الاماميه دون تحريك الركبه ويستخدم لتخفيف الورم في الركبه او في الحفاظ على الحركه من الضعف داخل الجبس 

2- تقييم مدى حركة مفصل الركبه ( ايجابيا ام سلبيا ) ومحاوله اعاده المدى الطبيعي في حالة نقصانه
المدى الايجابي للحركه : هو مدى الحركه الناتج من تحريك المفصل ذاتيا بواسطة المريض ودون تدخل من الاخصائي
المدى السلبي للحركه : هو مدى الحركه الناتج من تحريك المفصل بواسطة الاخصائي بدون تدخل المصاب
مدى الحركه الطبيعي لمفصل الركبه : من التمدد الكامل الى الثني الكامل 140-150 درجه 

3- تدريب المصاب على استخدام العكاز , حتى يتمكن المريض من استخدامه بوقت اسرع بعكس لو تم التدريب بعد العمليه 

العمليه 
يقوم الجراح في العمليه بعمليه ” ترقيع ” الرباط باستخدام جزء من وتر عضلة الفخذ الاماميه او من احدى عضلات الفخذ الخلفيه 



” وبالتحديد عضلة الـ semitendinosus “

فترة التاهيل بعد العمليه 
تمتد فترة التاهيل لمدة بين 3-6 اشهر و تختلف مدة التاهيل بحسب المصاب ,,,فالمصاب اذا لم يكن رياضيا ففترة التاهيل تكون اقل و المصاب اذا كان رياضيا فان فترة التاهيل تمتد لتصل الى فتره تقارب الـ 6 اشهر ,,, وذلك لاختلاف الهدف المنشود من العلاج ,,, فالشخص العادي يهمه الرجوع لحياته العاديه وممارسة الانشطه اليوميه ,,, اما الرياضي فالمطلوب منه الرجوع لحالته قبل الاصابه واسترجاع كل قوته اللياقيه والعضليه ليتمكن من اداء النشاط الرياضي
تنقسم فترة التاهيل الى خمسة اقسام رئيسيه هيما بعد العمليه مباشرة ( الاسبوع الاول ) 
والتركيز فيها يكون على تمارين تقوية العضلات المحيطه بالركبه في الثبات ةتمارين تليين مفصل الركبه واستخدام الثلج للتقليل من التورم وتحريك الركبه بواسطة جهاز الـ CPM بحد اقصى
90 درجه ( حركه سلبيه )
العضلات المحيطه بالركبه
العضله رباعية الرؤؤس quadriceps وتتكون من اربعة عضلات هي vastus lateralis ,vastus intermedius , vastus medis , rectus femoris وتوجد في الجهه الاماميه للفخذ
عضلات الـ semitendinosus , semimembranosus , biceps femoris وتوجد في الجهه الخلفيه للفخذ
عضلات الـ calf muscles وتتكون من عضلتي الـ gastrocnemius , soleus وتوجدان في الجهه الخلفيه للساق ” وهما اكثر العضلات عرضه للشد العضلي ”

وتتكون من اربعة عضلات هي وتوجد في الجهه الاماميه للفخذعضلات الـوتوجد في الجهه الخلفيه للفخذعضلات الـوتتكون من عضلتي الـ وتوجدان في الجهه الخلفيه للساق ” وهما اكثر العضلات عرضه للشد العضلي ” الفتره الثانيه ( الاسابيع 2-4 )
ويسمح فيها بتحريك الركبه ايجايبا من 40-90 درجهالفتره الثالثه ( الاسابيع 6-8 ) 
ويمكن فيها للمصاب الوقوف على ركبته بتحميل كامل ( بدون عكاز ) والسماح فيها بمدى حركه للركبه يصل الى 125 درجه

الفتره الرابعه ( الاسابيع 12- 14)
وتبدا فيها تمارين التقويه بمدى حركه 40-100 درجه ,,, وايضا تمارين المشى وتمارين الدراجه

الفتره الخامسه 
وتمتد من نهاية الفتره الرابعه حتى يرجع المصاب لكامل لياقته
والتمارين فيها تتركز على تمارين الجرى وتمارين الاتزان والتقويه لمدى حركه كامل ( 150 درجه )
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكوووووووووووور ياحبوب علي المعلومات الغيمه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تسلم كتير يا ابو حمودى على المعلومات

*

----------


## مناوي

* تسلم يا زعيم علي المعلومة العلمية الثرة 
            جزيت خيراً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يارائع بالجد ابداع 
معلومة مهمة جدا جدا
*

----------

